# Ant-Task mit ant-launcher.jar starten



## SvenK (20. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie starte ich über die ant-launcher.jar einen selbst geschriebenen Ant-Task, der noch nicht gepackt als jar im Ant-Libverzeichnis liegt. Also als Test, während der Entwicklung.

Ich hatte das schon einmal eingerichtet, aber das ist nun schon wieder einige Monate her und mir fällt es einfach nicht mehr ein (ich glaube ich werd alt ;( ). Ich weiss, dass ich eine build.xml hatte und diese eben mit der Launcher-Jar ausgeführt habe, nur wie ... ???:L

Danke


----------



## SvenK (21. Apr 2009)

*Edit:* hat sich erledigt. Man kann in einer build.xml im <taskdef> den classpath übergeben und da trägt man einfach "target/classes" (output-Ordner des Projektes) ein. Wenn das Leben nur immer so einfach wäre


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

So nebenbei bemerkt, ein wiki macht auch für einen einzelnen Sinn


----------



## SvenK (21. Apr 2009)

Da haste Recht ..... Das schlimme daran ist, ich hab sogar ein Wiki bei mir laufen, man sollte es eben nur nutzen :toll:


ps: wie kann ich einen Thread schliesen?


----------



## Ebenius (21. Apr 2009)

SvenK hat gesagt.:


> ps: wie kann ich einen Thread schliesen?


Das geht leider noch immer nicht. Wird aber wohl dran gearbeitet.

Ebenius


----------

